# Yes! Goodies!



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Scored today! Wanted the vacuum jar sealers for my foodsaver. Stopped into my local Fleet Farm store, they had the big one an the small one. Small one was on clearence for nearly half price!

Also picked up a couple more fruit leather tray liners fer the dehydrator, will make drying tomatoe sauce, spaghetti sauce an such lots quicker then only havin one!:2thumb:

Wen't fer a ride with momma today, a few miles ta the west is a good population a Menonites an Amish. Was told there was a Amish store there, well, wasn't what I was hopin for, wanted cannin supplies, oil lamp supplies an such. Nothin much like that in this store, just lots of outdated food.:gaah:

They had a hardware store so stopped in there an got several boxes of strike anywhere match's fer 98 cents a box (found one place local, but there 2 bucks a box!). Momma an I had lunch at the local cafe, so guess the trip wasn't a total loss. We don't get to do that very often.

So, the search goes on fer a supply store, them folk gotta buy that stuff somewhere!:dunno:


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Good score on the jar sealers! Ha!


----------

